# Drilling end grain



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a project that requires drilling 2 1/8 inch deep holes in end grain cherry. Tried a forstner bit first, clearing the hole as I went with compressed air, but the bit
became dull quick. I have been told a multi-spur might work better, but I haven't tried that yet. Controlling the heat build-up is definitely a problem. Are there any heat transfer fluids that can be used that won't ruin the cherry to help cool the bit while it is cutting? I am finishing the piece with tung oil. Can that be used as a lubricant?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

What is the ID of the holes?......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

The compressed air will cool everything down, I do that when drilling on the lathe. I've noticed that forstner bits get the wood hot. Also feed rate could be a factor. Capt. Eddie has a video on sharpening forstner bits. I've had good luck with brad point bits in end grain, but I don't have any large ones.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Have you tied a standard drill bit? I think a sharp bit using a slow feed rate should counter any drift caused by following the grain.

Just for jollies, have you tried a spade bit? I've actually had pretty decent results using spade bits (with spurs) and a fast speed on the drill press.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I would first try a good quality forstner bit that is sharp, use the slowest speed like 250 rpm on the drill press, clamp your stock for drilling each hole,feed slowly,lift ,wait a few seconds for the bit to cool down, drill again.

Rwe also has a good suggestion to use a spade bits but the way I would do though is to use a size smaller than the actual required size, then use twist drill bits to get the final size.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Good morning RR, ever tried a little bees wax on the bit? Try it on a piece of waste first, then see what you think. Have fun make some dust.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

@Nubsnstubs The holes are 25mm and 31mm.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I would pilot the holes with the forstner bits then finish them with twist bits that will do a better job of evacuating the waste.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Try a carbide tipped forstner or boring bit.

What rpm are you currently using to drill them? Usually, if the bit is burning or getting dull fast, your rpm's are much too high.

http://www.freudtools.com/index.php/products/product/FC-007


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Beth, Spade bits with spurs don't seem to get nearly as hot as Forstners (especially in cherry).


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

These WoodOwl bits are great. Bought one to drill dog holes. They are slick and have three cutting edges. Or speedbor bits would probably work well too. I think a bit that pulls itself thru the wood is the way to go. Speedbor bits clear chips well, which will reduce heat buildup.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I would use a brad point bit to get to within about 1/4" of the bottom, then use a forstner to do the last 1/4, so that you a clean, flat bottom.


----------

